# Problem when installing FreeBSD at the end of  2TB disk



## VenomCoder (May 19, 2012)

Hello.

I'm a pretty new UNIX user. I got some experience using linux distributions (fedora and debian) but I've got several issues with them, mainly unstability and personal hate against GPL as a programmer.

I've been thinking about trying out FreeBSD at one of my desktop PC's for a long time and yesterday I did try to install FreeBSD 9 and everything went fine, until I tried to boot after installation. BTX Loader gave me a "can't load 'kernel'" error, but when I afterwards checked, the kernel was there. After doing some research, it seems that I'm having exactly same problem as this guy, but he didn't get any responses for his problem.

I wonder if this could be a bug in the BTX loader, which prevents it from loading too far at the hard drive. I don't think that many people have multiple terabyte hard drives and do installations at the very end of it, so it could be very hard to spot it. Has anybody had similar issues, and does someone know any fix/workaround for this?

Regards, VenomCoder

PS. Sorry for possible grammar mistakes. English isn't my native language.


----------



## tingo (May 24, 2012)

How is your hard drive partitioned? If it is MBR partitioned, please remember that the BTX loader only supports primary partitions.
Does it work if you put the FreeBSD partition at the beginning of the drive? (you can use aother drive to try this out, if you have one spare).
You need to provide more details for people to be able to help you.


----------

